# Pants fit over Boots



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Welcome to the forum! I don't know of any low volume boots like what you're talking about except maybe linerless boots, but those are terrible from a comfort and performance perspective. Tight pants don't really fit over snowboard boots. It's very common to have to leave the pants unzipped. I personally never liked the look of the whole tight pants thing. A large part of that was that tight pants kinda look like bell bottoms when they flair out for the boots. Baggy pants let you move around more freely while also looking cooler- although that's a matter of personal taste.


----------



## jryck (Dec 30, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Welcome to the forum! I don't know of any low volume boots like what you're talking about except maybe linerless boots, but those are terrible from a comfort and performance perspective. Tight pants don't really fit over snowboard boots. It's very common to have to leave the pants unzipped. I personally never liked the look of the whole tight pants thing. A large part of that was that tight pants kinda look like bell bottoms when they flair out for the boots. Baggy pants let you move around more freely while also looking cooler- although that's a matter of personal taste.


Thank you! When shopping I wasn't necessarily looking for "tight" pants, I just did not realize there was a difference in style. I guess I thought all snow pants would be baggy enough to fit over the boots. Now I know where to start my search!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

jryck said:


> Thank you! When shopping I wasn't necessarily looking for "tight" pants, I just did not realize there was a difference in style. I guess I thought all snow pants would be baggy enough to fit over the boots. Now I know where to start my search!


Also your current pants look like they're designed for skiing. A big give away of ski pants is tougher material on the inside ankle area - meant to protect the bottom of the pants from the opposite leg's ski - pointless when snowboarding.


----------



## Jimi7 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'd just leave them unzipped and ride.....


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Snow Hound said:


> A big give away of ski pants is tougher material on the inside ankle area - meant to protect the bottom of the pants from the opposite leg's ski - pointless when snowboarding.


That is not true. My 686 pants have the reinforced tougher material on the inner leg cuff and I believe they are still a snowboard brand. Few other brands too. It's the first spot my pants show wear. Pants always outside the binding!

ETA: Volcom has a women's pant with reinforced cuffs my wife loved.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Snowmn said:


> That is not true. My 686 pants have the reinforced tougher material on the inner leg cuff and I believe they are still a snowboard brand. Few other brands too. It's the first spot my pants show wear. Pants always outside the binding!
> 
> ETA: Volcom has a women's pant with reinforced cuffs my wife loved.


OK, my apologies. I should have stated it's nearly always the case. I had to check but it does appear as though some snowboard brands (well 686 at least) do make snow pants with features designed for skiers. It's a sensible marketing ploy from 686, skiers have been wearing snowboard pants ever since they started using twin tips and going in the park.

None of my snowboard pants have had this inner panel (I'm not talking cuffs or heel area) and as far as I can remember all of my wife's ski pants have.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

They look like ski pants. Get snowboard pants or leave them unzipped. Or do what all the kids seem to do these days and roll them up to sit on top of the boot. apparently kids like cold wet feet and looking dumb. God im an old man...


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Wear what you think looks good and is functional. Warmth, mobility. Open zipper is a cool look IMO.
Don't get caught up in the ski pant thing, everytime I've gone splitboarding I have yet to see someone change their pants while connecting the skis. My wife prefers a slimmer pant. If you like them and they don't hike up on you while sitting on the chair I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I dont understand the splitboarding reference but her issue is her pants not fitting over her boots so the fact that they are ski pants is pretty relevant here in letting her know why they dont.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Snowmn said:


> everytime I've gone splitboarding I have yet to see someone change their pants while connecting the skis.


I love this so much.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

If you're looking for a pant that will zipper over your boot, I'd suggest going to a store with your boots and possibly buying new boots and pants to fit how you like. My wife wears Burton pants and Helix boots and they are a tight fit around the ankle. She's skinnier than most 5'6 130. She loves the outfit.

O'neil's JJ pants have the reinforced kick panel, Thirtytwo has a few pairs that have it too. Some folks want their gear to last. Burton advertises their women's SNOWBOARD pant (with no kick panel) for skiing too, so to say that feature is for skiers only is nonsense. Women skiers are buying that because of how it looks on them. (Lots of colors to choose from, and usually more pockets than a "ski" pant?)
Marketing to make a dollar is right.


----------



## 165586 (May 9, 2018)

Check out FlyLow. The Roxy bibs are the equivilent of the iconic men's Baker bibs. I'm going on over 150 days of both in-area riding and backcountry touring on my current pair of Baker bibs.









Women's Ski Pants and Bibs | Flylow Gear Pants


Explore our stylish women's ski pants and bibs designed and tested by passionate skiers with functionality, durability, and performance in mind.




flylowgear.com


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Try Volcom, Burton, or Holden if you can find any to try on nearby.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Snowmn said:


> If you're looking for a pant that will zipper over your boot, I'd suggest going to a store with your boots and possibly buying new boots and pants to fit how you like. My wife wears Burton pants and Helix boots and they are a tight fit around the ankle. She's skinnier than most 5'6 130. She loves the outfit.
> 
> O'neil's JJ pants have the reinforced kick panel, Thirtytwo has a few pairs that have it too. Some folks want their gear to last. Burton advertises their women's SNOWBOARD pant (with no kick panel) for skiing too, so to say that feature is for skiers only is nonsense. Women skiers are buying that because of how it looks on them. (Lots of colors to choose from, and usually more pockets than a "ski" pant?)
> Marketing to make a dollar is right.


I'm not quite sure why you're getting so upset about it but the primary purpose of that particular reinforced panel is to protect the pant from the edge of the opposite leg's ski. No amount of anecdotal evidence or examples of snowboard pants that have them and ski pants that don't is going to change that fact.

Seeing as you, for some reason, seem unwilling to take my word for it I found some skiers discussing the very same subject:


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

She doesnt need new boots snowmn. they dont fit over snowboard boots because they are ski pants. Nobody is saying dont wear them because she will look like a skiier, people are answering her question about why they dont fit over. And its because they arent designed to.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Snow Hound said:


> I'm not quite sure why you're getting so upset about it but the primary purpose of that particular reinforced panel is to protect the pant from the edge of the opposite leg's ski. No amount of anecdotal evidence or examples of snowboard pants that have them and ski pants that don't is going to change that fact.
> 
> Seeing as you, for some reason, seem unwilling to take my word for it I found some skiers discussing the very same subject:
> View attachment 156084


That's great you follow a ski forum too. I prefer TGR. Thing is I see them on almost all outdoor snow pants now. Google those pants. They are not "skiers only". Even the lifty that doesn't ride or ski has them on his pants. (I say his bc I haven't seen a her with them at my local spots) Most women I know prefer a slim pant. Skier or Boarder.

I'm not upset, Snowboarding is just a fashion show to many people. I was trying to let OP know if she digs her pants and she doesn't get cold, why ditch them if they look "cute". And to F anyone who says "don't.....*_*". Dude, it's snowboarding. Do what you want. That's why we snowboard. Relax and have fun.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Because I had the time just now, Outdoor Gear pants are marketed as "snow sports". Also, check out what these women SKI pants are missing! Marketing seems to have gotten most of you too.

Hope OP wears what she feels good in. She had this issue with two pairs of pants already and it didn't bother her enough to avoid it the second time. Someone probably said something that got in to her head? Maybe next time she'll take the boots into the store when buying snowpants. End rant.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Snowmn said:


> That's great you follow a ski forum too. I prefer TGR. Thing is I see them on almost all outdoor snow pants now. Google those pants. They are not "skiers only". Even the lifty that doesn't ride or ski has them on his pants. (I say his bc I haven't seen a her with them at my local spots) Most women I know prefer a slim pant. Skier or Boarder.
> 
> I'm not upset, Snowboarding is just a fashion show to many people. I was trying to let OP know if she digs her pants and she doesn't get cold, why ditch them if they look "cute". And to F anyone who says "don't.....*_*". Dude, it's snowboarding. Do what you want. That's why we snowboard. Relax and have fun.


Fuck me is this still going? You're moving the goal posts now. Not far enough. I can't find a single example of a manufacturer that calls their pants 'snowboard pants' and then puts those panels on them. 'Snow pants' - designed to appeal to skiers and snowboarders (like your 686s)? Yes indeed. 'Ski pants'? Of course they do.

I'm beginning to think that you're just salty because you've realised that your pants make you look like a skier. So much for it not being a fashion show. I reckon you should go the whole hog next time and get yourself a full Spyder get up. Embrace your inner skier.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

You're hilarious. Random kid was wearing spyder pants lapping the park this weekend on a snowboard. Some only spend <$50 on pants at a box store.

I frankly dgaf what some think I look like and neither should OP. That's the attitude I embrace while snowboarding. Your attitude is one of the problems with forums like this. What makes OP look like a skier would be wearing skis and holding poles. A race bib and or speedsuit too would make you look like a skier too. I'd say call me a skier to my face, but I'm letting that go since I'd expect my boys to do the same.

ETA, if I made snowboard pants like Thirty two, Volcom and 686 you can bet your Euro/Pound I'll market it as a ski pant so I can potentially double my sales in the market for skiers and boarders.
Enlighten me, which brand is for snowboarding only? In case my boys decide to ski, can't have them looking like snowboarders lol. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Snowmn said:


> ETA, if I made bla bla bla


Estimated time of arrival?


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

Mike256 said:


> Estimated time of arrival?


Well it states "if" not "when I". Hate and posers all around. 

OP, make sure you clear your outerwear with a snowboarder so you don't look like a gaper or worse is what I'm taking from this, eh?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

No, Im saying ETA means estimated time of arrival. Im not sure what you think it means.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

And OP asked why they dont fit over snowboard boots. The answer is they arent designed to. Not sure why youre so angry. Take a chill pill or two.


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

You're funny too. There is no ETA because I never stated "when". "If" wasn't meant to be some ambition of mine. 

So the answer to OP's dilemma if it is a cause for concern is two part:

Do you want to keep your boots? 
Yes- bring them into store and try on new pants for a visual fit you like. 
No- buy new boots first THEN pants. Boots first. That's where the comfort is.

Don't spend $$$ online for a pair you've never tried on. I'd suggest rocking the outfit until you want new boots. April is good time to start looking for clearance. Stock thins out by July.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

No words. Just facepalm.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I've been wondering too Mike so I'll give it a go... @Snowmn when you put "ETA" in your posts, what does it stand for?


----------



## Snowmn (Feb 3, 2020)

ETA is Edit To Add. I thought I was old. I edited it because snowboard companies lose money by not saying you can use their pants for skiing. Backcountry and Evo have people who filter pants for "snowboarding" and "skiing". Smart marketing as discussed. 

Dude asked me for an estimated time of arrival and he had the class to edit what was really posted bla bla bla.

I'd face palm too but that's not covid friendly.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

He didn't ask you for an estimated time of arrival, he was simply pointing out that ETA stands for Estimated Time of Arrival. If you use a common acronym for something else, as you have done, you're just going to cause confusion. I've never seen anyone use ETA for Edit To Add before, & it isn't listed as one of the uses of ETA on Wiki. Eta (disambiguation) - Wikipedia


----------

